# problème suppression partition boot camp



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

bonsoir,
Ayant pourtant l'habitude d'installer windows via boot camp j'ai malheuresement l'erreur de boot camp ( partition deja creer etc......) donc impossible de la supprimer .
je suis passer par l'utilitaire de windows avant l'installation comme d'habitude il faut formater en format NTFS mais là impossible même en utilisant la partition boot camp donc impossible d'installer windows.
A force de toucher je me retrouve avec plusieurs partitions impossible a supprimer je vous mets en pieces joints les infos via le terminal, j'ai regarder quelques réponse via ce problème mais j'ai peur de faire une autre gaffe , merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

Salut

Il faut supprimer les partitions windows actuelles.
Dans le terminal tu vas faire :
*diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s4*
puis
*diskutil cs resizestack 1C350311-A711-4BA7-92F2-50CFAB2D2F72 0b*


----------



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

salut,
super merci je test de suite


----------



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

re,
c'est bon merci, j'ai pu récupérer ma partition perdu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

Que te renvoient maintenant :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*
Donne plutôt les retours texte du terminal au lieu de copies d'écran.


----------



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

retours texte ? désolé connais pas , j'ai essayer de faire résultat du terminal mais le site ne le prend pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

Misterflexx a dit:


> retours texte ? désolé connais pas , j'ai essayer de faire résultat du terminal mais le site ne le prend pas


Tu fais un copier de la zone texte depuis le terminal et un coller dans le forum.


----------



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

Last login: Tue Mar 28 22:42:11 on console

iMac-de-Tahar:~ taharbelbouab$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            2.0 TB     disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            121.0 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Fusion Drive           +2.1 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                1C350311-A711-4BA7-92F2-50CFAB2D2F72

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Installation OS X 10... 7.6 GB     disk3s2

iMac-de-Tahar:~ taharbelbouab$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 9F7F843E-918F-4C09-8561-A96A12B1987C

    =========================================================

    Name:         Fusion Drive

    Status:       Online

    Size:         2120528027648 B (2.1 TB)

    Free Space:   638976 B (639.0 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 356F6EF0-8779-48B9-B8D3-60FDE0835805

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     1999539175424 B (2.0 TB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 6321F4C0-B7F6-4F5E-9396-D2CBCD184F67

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family BADC09DB-72B3-4B8C-9AA8-C6FC3241033A

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 1C350311-A711-4BA7-92F2-50CFAB2D2F72

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2114672132096 B (2.1 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Fusion Drive

            Volume Name:           Fusion Drive

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse

iMac-de-Tahar:~ taharbelbouab$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

Super. C'est tout bon.


----------



## Misterflexx (28 Mars 2017)

Super merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

Pas de quoi.


----------

